# Alicante to Altea



## emmalee1209 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,

We are flying to Alicante airport in July and staying in Altea for a few days to gather together some information about eventually moving over there to live  

I was wondering if someone could please advise me on the best way to get to Altea from Alicante airport?

Thank you


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

emmalee1209 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are flying to Alicante airport in July and staying in Altea for a few days to gather together some information about eventually moving over there to live
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Alicante airport is very poorly served by public transport. You would need to take a bus into the city, tram to Benidorm then change onto the diesel train to Altea. Unless you really want a cheap option I would not do this - especially with luggage.

There is a bus to Altea run by Alsa buses but I don't think it runs very often. You could check out their web page for times

There is a scheduled bus service to Benidorm. From there you would need to change buses for Altea or you could get a taxi from Benidorm bus station to Altea that would cost around €15

A taxi would cost about €80-100. I would recommend pre-booking with a taxi company and getting a fixed price.

Have you thought of renting a car and driving yourself?

Are you staying at a hotel? Some hotels can arrange transfer for you at reduced rates. If you are renting an apartment or house, some landlords can arrange it for you.


----------



## emmalee1209 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello DunWorking,

Thank you for your detailed reply, it's very helpful.
We had thought about the tram option but I suppose it isn't ideal as you say. 
We will look further into the other options.
We are staying at a hostel, not sure that they would provide a transfer service. 

Thank you very much


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

emmalee1209 said:


> Hello DunWorking,
> 
> Thank you for your detailed reply, it's very helpful.
> We had thought about the tram option but I suppose it isn't ideal as you say.
> ...


If you don't want the expense of a taxi all the way I think your best option is the bus to Benidorm and then a taxi from there. Taking a taxi on the last stage will also mean you will not be struggling to find where you are staying.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Try Beniconnect - they do a few routes - one is Express 6 that stops in Altea.


----------

